# GSD/ Greyhound crosses



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

One of the best dogs I ever had was one of these. They are fast and beautiful.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Beautiful dogs.

What was the purpose of the cross?

What is the temperament like?

What line of GSDs were used for the crosses?


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

It sounds more like a random breeding. I don't see what purpose there would be in combining these two breeds.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

maxtmill said:


> It sounds more like a random breeding. I don't see what purpose there would be in combining these two breeds.


They were bred on purpose in some cases to produce "Lurchers", heavier dogs that came up after the game was run to bay by the greyhounds. Greyhounds are too light to pull down wolves, etc. 

I just posted this to show the beauty of this cross. Their eyes are the huge, luminous eyes of the sighthounds. Their ears stand up and they resemble Osiris, the ancient Egyptian god. With the sleek body, they run with the suspended gallop of the Greyhound. Yet they are not as soft in their disposition as the Greyhound and are more muscular.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Not random at all, GSD/Husky/GH = best sled dogs (so I've been told by my friend who breeds them) Intelligence of the GSD, Strength and Stamina of the Husky and speed and temperament of the GH  They are also beautiful (I posted a pic or 2 of his dogs somewhere)


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Lurchers are a cross of a greyhound or sight hound and a herding breed generally, often collies and sometimes GSDs. They're quite common in England.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Deb said:


> Lurchers are a cross of a greyhound or sight hound and a herding breed generally, often collies and sometimes GSDs. They're quite common in England.


Yes that is true but the basis of my post is about beauty. Lop eared dogs do not have this in my humble opinion


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Yes that is true but the basis of my post is about beauty. Lop eared dogs do not have this in my humble opinion


Hey ... Floppy and Docky is how we roll ... "Boxer" thing.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I've always admired lurchers. I had a greyhound or possibly wolfhound cross as my first dog and he was just incredible. They are beautiful runners!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

The first dog I had of my own in my life was a Greyhound/GSD. Later I also had a GSD/ Russian Wolfhound. As a horsewoman, it is a blessing to have such a companion.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I didn't know this - thanks for the Info! They are handsome, especially the brindle one!


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

The brindle one looks kind of like a Dutch shepherd, but far more handsome (in my opinion).


----------



## MonnieTheMommy (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

9 year old thread


----------



## MonnieTheMommy (Oct 15, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> 9 year old thread


Like six year old thread but I was excited to find a dog who looked like mine. We haven't been sure what she was mixed with besides German shepherd.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

MonnieTheMommy said:


> Like six year old thread but I was excited to find a dog who looked like mine. We haven't been sure what she was mixed with besides German shepherd.


Lol!More like 4 years old. We are both number challenged today Pretty girl you've got there.


----------



## MonnieTheMommy (Oct 15, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> Lol!More like 4 years old. We are both number challenged today Pretty girl you've got there.


Thanks! She is such a unique girl. Her temperament is so fun and goofy and she's so good with the kids too! From my limited experience (only having the one GSD and GH mix) this makes a really good family dog. Down side is digestive issues and separation anxiety. 😞


----------



## Rwagner9 (Oct 19, 2021)

MonnieTheMommy said:


> View attachment 579426


Just tried to send you a message but my account is too new. I too have a GSD x Greyhound mix! Would love to chat about our experiences ☺


----------



## MonnieTheMommy (Oct 15, 2021)

Rwagner9 said:


> Just tried to send you a message but my account is too new. I too have a GSD x Greyhound mix! Would love to chat about our experiences ☺
> View attachment 579555


Oh look at that floofy neck! I'd love to talk to some people about this mix. Our girl is always putting on a clown show lol


----------



## Rwagner9 (Oct 19, 2021)

MonnieTheMommy said:


> Oh look at that floofy neck! I'd love to talk to some people about this mix. Our girl is always putting on a clown show lol


Are you on insta? If so I’m @blindboyblaze, shoot me a message!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have seen Irish wolfhound mixes with gsd make for very beautiful/ interesting looking dog


----------

